# EFFECTIVE 22 Mag ammo



## Dogshooter (Sep 29, 2001)

Just bought a new 22 mag (Ruger 77 VBZ) for shooting Coyote at night and wondered if anyone had tested any of the new 22 mag ammo that came out in the last couple of years on coyote. I have always used centerfires on them and just didn't think a 22LR would do the job. I'm not real sure the 22 Mag will either but it's the biggest that you can use, I guess. I understand there's even a round with a "ballistic tip" type bullet. Any advice, guys?


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I too just bought a 22 mag, Ruger 10/22 magnum. It was a Christmas present from me to me  for the purpose of predator hunting. I was also told about some Remmington "ballistic tip" ammo but have been unable to find it. I've been shooting three different types of ammo by CCI. They make a standard, hollow point and I think it's called Golddot. The Golddot has a large hollow point with some releif cuts for better expansion. I was told that they will open up to the size of a dime on impact and are very effective on predators. I will say that they don't hold a group as well as the others @100yds. but they did group at about 1 1/2". The only place I've seen the Golddot ammo is at Bass Pro Shop, $6.99 per 50 rounds. As for the effectiveness on coyotes....I haven't shot one yet with it but, I'm determined to bag my first predator soon.....


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

ive got a marlin 22 mag i havent scroed a yote with it yet but the round im shooting is a winchester super x varmit load its a 34 grain hollow point thats comes with a few little cuts in it to open better on impact.ive torn milk jugs to shreds and it has done a numer on *****. it has a velocity of 1435ft/ps at 100 yards and shoots flat at 100 yards i payed24.49 for 200 rounds at jays last year and they have been worth every penny i havent measured group at 100 yards but its pretty tight.hope this helps


----------



## Thebear_78 (Oct 1, 2000)

I have also had very good luck with the winchester supreme 34gr load but I usually go with the winchester 40gr jhp. I have taken a couple of coyotes with this load and it has always worked well. Two weeks ago a buddy of mine shot a very large dog with this load at 10 yards, entered the chest no exit coyote only made it about 50 feet. This coyote wieghed 42lbs. Thats a pretty big yote around here. I shot one that went 44lbs two years ago with a 7mm mag and it made it 25 yards. They are just tough critters. You can find the Winchester 40gr JHP at any walmart for around 6 dollars a box.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Watched my neighbor take a coyote with a 22 mag. It did the job.


----------



## MChewk (Feb 9, 2002)

Federal Premium ammo in a 30 grain sierra bullet moves at 2200fps works well in my Marlin bolt. Federal also makes a 50 grainer. I will say before I knew any better I killed alot with fmj but I also ran alot too.


----------



## Askel (Oct 27, 2000)

I like the CCI Max/Mag. +V. Kicks butt. Also they have introduced the .17 in a bottleneck rimfire. Waiting to hear alittle more about this round before taking the plunge and buying a rifle.


----------



## muskieman (Oct 24, 2001)

The latest Guns and Ammo has a good article on the .17! Looking for 22 mag. rounds with the balistic tips where do I find them? Saw teo yotes Saturday less than a mile from my house, in a no shooting area, go figure!


----------



## Benchshooter (Jan 18, 2000)

Dogshooter I have the ruger mag. and all I use is the CCI maxi/mag+v blows up a bottle of ice real nice try it .....about 75 yards works for me ha ha......

Happy shooting


----------



## Patrick (Mar 13, 2002)

the best ammo for your gun is the one IT likes. You should take at least 4or5 differant brands with hollow points (FOR VARMINTS) and differant bullet wts. shoot these off of a BENCH at 50 yds then take best ammo out to 100yds. Most rifles will group better with a fouled bore 1-3 shots. My MARLIN likes win 40gr hp dime size groups @50 yds My ruger 77 w/a trigger job likes CCI 40gr hp and fed 50gr hps. Some LT WTS wont do very good at 100yds but if they will group 1-2.5" @100yds and open up for good perfomance thats all you need for quick kills. The 22 mag is my choice for all varmint work to 130yds but stay within your limits and have a blast
Patrick


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

Federal or Winchester Premium ammo shoots very well. The best ammo my Ruger loved to eat was the Remington Nosler Ballistic Tip, but of course they discontinued it awhile back and no one has it in the entire country. I know I looked! But like Patrick said, the best ammo that you can shoot is what your gun shoots accurately. A well placed substandard bullet is much more lethal than a not so well placed premium bullet. That is why I liked the Remington so well, 3/4" groups all day long @ 100 yds.


----------

